# Does anyone else here like Poker?



## Jude (Aug 3, 2009)

So, as you might have noticed (but probably not  ), in the last few months I've not been cubing that much, and the reason for that is Poker! I started playing online early this year but only got really into it and actually deposited $50 last month. I'm still not that great but I'm learning fast, and I currently 6-8 table No Limit Hold'em cash games on the site Cake Poker pretty much every day (and I even make a tiny bit of money!  ).

So, does anyone else here play/have an interest in Poker? Either live or online, It would just be interesting to see if anyone else did 

Jude.


EDIT: Searching the site returns a few people mentioning they play Poker, but most give no details. So come on Poker players, reveal yourselves!


----------



## Edmund (Aug 3, 2009)

Texas Hold 'Em is alot of fun but I am not good enough to play for real cash. I just do it with friends for fun.


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 3, 2009)

I like playing poker, I don't LOVE it, but it's cool. I used to play on party poker (using play money) and racked up about 200,000 which isn't bad as you only start with 1000. 

I also play at home from time to time, we have a poker table, chips and cards etc and sometimes have a few people round, everyone chucks in a fiver or a tenner and winner takes all, blinds go up every 30 minutes or when someone goes out. 

Next time we have a poker night, you can come along Jude.

EDIT - Poker Stars, not Party Poker. I got them confused.


----------



## teller (Aug 3, 2009)

I was pretty hard core for a couple of years...read many books and played the 0.10/0.25 on PokerStars for several hours a day, but I never advanced very far and finally decided that I couldn't stand the variance. I just don't have the patience for a game that often punishes good decisions and rewards bad ones, depending on whether there's a full moon out. At least with the cube, the worst you can get is a bad scramble.

I still like to play occasionally though, especially live.


----------



## Jude (Aug 3, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Texas Hold 'Em is alot of fun but I am not good enough to play for real cash. I just do it with friends for fun.



Meh, I learnt to play BY playing for real cash  Read some books too I suppose.




cookingfat said:


> I also play at home from time to time, we have a poker table, chips and cards etc and sometimes have a few people round, everyone chucks in a fiver or a tenner and winner takes all, blinds go up every 30 minutes or when someone goes out.
> 
> Next time we have a poker night, you can come along Jude.



That'd be awesome! Live games with friends for a couple of pounds (playing winner takes all, or maybe 2nd gets a refund) is how I first learnt how to play, but I learnt to play well by playing online 




teller said:


> I was pretty hard core for a couple of years...read many books and played the 0.10/0.25 on PokerStars for several hours a day, but I never advanced very far and finally decided that I couldn't stand the variance. I just don't have the patience for a game that often punishes good decisions and rewards bad ones, depending on whether there's a full moon out. At least with the cube, the worst you can get is a bad scramble.
> 
> I still like to play occasionally though, especially live.



Meh, I embrace the variance - sometimes it works in your favour too! (won my biggest ever pot earlier today, where I got it in as 18% favourite  I'm still running like $60 below EV though :\) I hope to move up to 25NL sometime, but my bankroll is only $200 atm so I'll keep playing 10NL for a while.


----------



## teller (Aug 3, 2009)

Jude said:


> Meh, I embrace the variance - sometimes it works in your favour too! (won my biggest ever pot earlier today, where I got it in as 18% favourite  I'm still running like $60 below EV though :\) I hope to move up to 25NL sometime, but my bankroll is only $200 atm so I'll keep playing 10NL for a while.




Good on you for staying within your bankroll limits--that's key. That particular discipline was never a strength of mine...which might explain the wild swings I experienced.


----------



## brunson (Aug 3, 2009)

It's way less fun to play for fake money than real money. People don't care when they don't have anything invested, it makes them harder to read.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 3, 2009)

My friends and I will play a game when we get together. One of my friends has a nice set of chips. It's fun, but we don't take it seriously.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Aug 3, 2009)

I like playing it on facebook
Sometimes

But I wont play for real money


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 3, 2009)

Me and my buddies play Texas hold 'em 
10$ in, winner takes all


----------



## pjk (Aug 3, 2009)

I've never played online, but I play occasionally with friends. One of my friends in college makes around $100/day profit through online poker.

If you haven't seen this, you should check it out (it is related to high dollar games, but still interesting):
http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=4639016n


----------



## teller (Aug 3, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> My friends and I will play a game when we get together. One of my friends has a nice set of chips. It's fun, but we don't take it seriously.




Yeah, without any real money to lose, people tend to call too much. And even when there's a little money in play, often my home games have some beginners at the table and _they _call too much. So either way, you end up playing a very tight A-B-C game of poker to adapt to this, which isn't all that fun.


----------



## brunson (Aug 3, 2009)

pjk said:


> I've never played online, but I play occasionally with friends. One of my friends in college makes around $100/day profit through online poker.


I played once at a casino in Central City. I sat down with $60, played for about 2 hours and after tipping the waitress (drinks are free for players) and the dealers I had a little over $105, so that was fun.

One of our cubing buddies has a regular game at his house where it's tournament rules ($10 buy in, pot split between 1st through 3rd) that I used to go to fairly frequently. It was so much fun, but this summer's been so busy I haven't even seen him since Denver comp. Hopefully I can start going again when things slow down.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Aug 3, 2009)

I've only played with my friends with around 20$ buyins with around 10-15 people. Haven't played much recently because I moved and got no friends to play with. I couldn't get into online poker although thats pretty much all my brother does these days.

I also like watching wsop.(gogo Phil Ivey for Main Event!! The guy is insane. already won two events this year and makes final table for ME lol)


----------



## teller (Aug 3, 2009)

daeyoungyoon said:


> I've only played with my friends with around 20$ buyins with around 10-15 people. Haven't played much recently because I moved and got no friends to play with. I couldn't get into online poker although thats pretty much all my brother does these days.
> 
> I also like watching wsop.(gogo Phil Ivey for Main Event!! The guy is insane. already won two events this year and makes final table for ME lol)




Go Phil Ivey! He's just incredible. And if the guy from West Virginia wins in November...well...yay him I guess.


----------



## UndeadManWalking (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm a fan of poker when it's not Texas Hold 'Em. I think I might be the only one. I used to have a weekly game when I was still living in California.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 4, 2009)

I play poker, I even have a pokerstars account with 23$ on it


----------



## LNZ (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes, I like poker but just on TV though.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 4, 2009)

I like TV, Hellmuth is fun to hate. if your unfamiliar, youtube search 'Hellmuth rant'


----------



## Ron (Aug 5, 2009)

I play Poker on MSN Games.
My ranking ranges from 1950 to my record of 2251.


----------



## Kian (Aug 5, 2009)

I played nearly every night for the first two years of college, got pretty darn good. Haven't played more than like 10 times since in the last 3 years, though.


----------



## pappas (Aug 5, 2009)

love watching it on tv but not too good in real life


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 5, 2009)

maybe we should set up an online table or something like that where we could have a big game of poker with people from speedsolving? I think that could be a bit of fun.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 5, 2009)

I like poker very much.. not some omaha stuff but texas hold em' is cool. Internet games aren't so good but partypoker is okay. Bad is that I need to deposit something before going into freerolls.

Homegames FTW!

Btw I'm going to a camp on friday and I think that I will play poker in there.

Also I have that suitcase with chips and stuff.


----------



## Jude (Aug 13, 2009)

Back from holiday, got lots to say 



pjk said:


> If you haven't seen this, you should check it out (it is related to high dollar games, but still interesting):
> http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=4639016n



Yeah that is widely known in the poker world. I'm a regular at the forum that busted the cheater, so references crop up alot there.



daeyoungyoon said:


> I also like watching wsop.(gogo Phil Ivey for Main Event!! The guy is insane. already won two events this year and makes final table for ME lol)



I hope he wins, it would be awesome for the Poker World.. It'd help to show how much it's a game of skill not luck.



UndeadManWalking said:


> I'm a fan of poker when it's not Texas Hold 'Em. I think I might be the only one. I used to have a weekly game when I was still living in California.



You aren't the only one! I play Pot Limit Omaha quite alot too! Draw games are ok too.



ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> I like TV, Hellmuth is fun to hate. if your unfamiliar, youtube search 'Hellmuth rant'



Too right, I just love it so much when he gets sucked out on. This video is awesome.




Rubixcubematt said:


> maybe we should set up an online table or something like that where we could have a big game of poker with people from speedsolving? I think that could be a bit of fun.



That would be cool. Everyone would need to be a member at the same site though so it would be kind of awkward to set up :|

Here's my graph of number of hands vs profit. Not bad for a beginner if I may say so


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 14, 2009)

somebody i was at school with dropped out of uni because he was making a killing online at poker and hated his degree anyway... i think he just went to vegas with poker stars or something.. err i dunno what i'm talking about really, i know zero about poker. i DID win £1, that's one WHOLE pound on a poker game on a quiz machine in a pub last week though.


----------

